# Constant chirping



## DuckWurth (Sep 20, 2009)

I love my cockatiel, but I also work from home and I having trouble dealing with the constant chirping.

When I have him in the room, he's mostly quiet (it's a male) - apart from the odd tune here and there. However when the phone rings and I start talking he starts chirping and making a lot of noise. Up until recently I've been able to solve that problem for the most part by putting him in the other room (in his cage) when I need to take a call.

However, for the past month or two (had him 1 year) he will constantly chirp to himself in the other room - LITERALLY 1 squawk every 3 or 4 seconds. It's absolutely constant and I can hear it in the other room even with both doors close and it's really breaking my concentration (I do programming and business stuff).

Ultimately, I don't know what to do. I spend a LOT of time with the bird (maybe too much). I'd feel really bad if I only let him out of the cage for 1-2 hrs per day, but I feel that because I've been letting him out for more than he's become so used to it that he always squawks to be out when he's in the cage. I make sure not to go in the room until he's quiet so that he doesn't think the chirping is getting me in there, but he still chirps every 3 seconds or so.

I hate to contemplate this... but I may have to find someone to take him off my hands so that I can knuckle down and get work done. However, I absolutely refuse to let it be a family with small children (because I know where that would go). Is there a resource where I can find people that might be interesting in adopting a lovely male cockatiel. I'm in the Miami area in case any cockatiel lovers out there are interested (but I haven't fully made a decision on this yet.)

Any thoughts or comments are welcome.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can i just say you sterotyping a family with small children is being completley wrong. There are plenty of families with young children who are TAUGHT to respect their animals. My 5 year old being one of them. My oldest male doesnt like her much, but thats down to him being jelous! Not because my daughter is a screaming bratt who provocks and teases any animal. We keep her well informed of how she should behave around all of our pets, and she respects them.

Yes if you cant handle the noise, give him to someone that can, my husband finds our birds somewhat loud, however i have had one of them from day one, so i am used to it. It doesnt bother me, i am probably so used to it i dont hear it, as crazy as it sounds.

Im sure somebody would be quite happy to take him off you, i can understand you being cautious of his next owners, however just because people have children it doesnt mean he wont have a happy and content life, you can usually tell what sort of a person somebody is when you meet them, so you will know whats right and whats not whether the potential owner has children or not.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh and i forgot to say, Good luck.


----------



## DuckWurth (Sep 20, 2009)

Clairey,

I wasn't insinuating that all kids inherently treat animals bad, however I do think there is a higher likelihood that accidents would happen with kids around - but they would be accidents and not intentional events.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I didnt want to jump on you, and that wasnt my intention, i just thought your statement was a little harsh regarding your QUOTE:

However, I absolutely refuse to let it be a family with small children (because I know where that would go). Lets face it, whats the percentage of the population that dont have children?!

Im sure there will be quite a few people on here that can point you in the right direction to where to look for a good home for your boy (thats of course you decide to give him up) Im in the uk, so i wouldnt have the first idea where to start looking.

I suppose maybe its easy for me, i dont have to concerntrate on work fullstop, im a housewife, however, its such a shame to give up your boy because he makes nosie, they all do im afraid.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Like you, i allowed my boy to "own me" so he squarks for attention, even when i do ignore him completley. He still does it now, after years or ignoring him when he starts this particular squark (he looks evil when he does it)

My mother goes mental on the phone when she rings and they squark in the background (i dont notice it) I suppose its a good way to get your mother off the phone!


----------

